# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ndryshimet në ligjin e emigracionit në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar (Angli)

## Shijaksi-London

Britani: "Jo" ekstradimit të shqiptarëve të kërkuar 

Një gjykatës bllokon ekstradimin në Shqipëri të të akuzuarit për vrasjen e dy vëllezërve në vitin 1997: U dënua në mungesë

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu

Një gjykatës britanik i ka thënë "jo" ekstradimit të një shqiptari të akuzuar për vrasje të dyfishtë, duke vënë në pikëpyetje edhe ekstradimin nga Britania e Madhe në Shqipëri të shqiptarëve të tjerë "wanted". Imer Hoxha, nga fshati Shëmri i Kukësit, i arrestuar nga skuadra e ekstradimeve katër muaj më parë, kërkohej nga drejtësia shqiptare si autor i vrasjes së dy vëllezërve në vitin 1997, pasi dyshoi se ata e kishin spiunuar si kultivues dhe posedues droge. Por, gjykatësi britanik ka bllokuar ekstradimin e Hoxhës, duke përdorur argumentin e vetëm se ai ishte dënuar në mungesë nga drejtësia shqiptare për vrasje dhe nuk i ishte komunikuar vendimi i gjykatës. Burime nga skuadra e ekstradimeve në "Scotland Yard" i thanë gazetës "Shqip", se shteti shqiptar duhet sa më parë të firmosë marrëveshje ekstradimi me palën britanike.

Sipas tyre, rasti i Imer Hoxhës mund të merret si shembull nga avokatët e Afrim Sinanit dënuar për vrasje me 20 vite burg dhe Edmond Kallmit po për vrasje, me 12 vite burg, për të bllokuar ekstradimin e tyre nga Anglia. Sinani dhe Kallmi, të cilët fshiheshin prej disa vitesh në Londër, janë arrestuar nga skuadra e ekstradimeve disa javë më parë dhe janë në pritje të procedurave të dërgimit në Shqipëri gjatë muajit mars të këtij viti. Sinani do të përballet me gjykatën e ekstradimeve më 16 mars, ndërsa Kallmi gjashtë ditë më pas. Është hera e dytë që një gjykatës britanik bllokon ekstradimin e një vrasësi të dyshuar shqiptar. Në vitin 2004, Gjykata e Lartë në Britani bllokoi ekstradimin e Fatmir Bletës, i dënuar për vrasje me 13 vjet burg në mungesë. Shkaku i këtij vendimi ishte mungesa e sqarimeve të duhura nga autoritetet shqiptare të njërës prej pikave të legjislacionit anglez, sipas të cilit duhet vërtetuar se Fatmir Bleta ishte pikërisht person i larguar nga vendlindja në mënyrë të paligjshme dhe ndodhej në arrati. 


PROCEDURA 
Si ekstradohen shqiptarët nga Anglia

Në zyrat qendrore të "Scotland Yard" ndodhet një njësi e veçantë që merret me ekstradimet. Pasi marrin nga Interpol Tirana apo Prokuroria e Përgjithshme e Shqipërisë "skedat e kuqe" për shqiptarët "wanted" fillimisht kryhet krahasimi i shenjave të gishtave në kompjuterin e përgjithshëm kombëtar të policisë me ato të ardhura nga Interpoli. Kjo procedurë kryhet për të verifikuar nëse personi i kërkuar ka aplikuar azil apo vuan ndonjë dënim në burgjet angleze. Një metodë e re është edhe krahasimi i fotove që ndodhen në bankën e të dhënave të zyrës së emigracionit, ku janë regjistruar të gjithë ata shqiptarë, të cilët kanë kërkuar azil në Britani. Shpeshherë, të kërkuarit shqiptarë i kanë "tradhtuar" shenjat e gishtave, paçka se kur kanë kërkuar azil u kanë dhënë identitet të rremë autoriteteve të emigracionit. Menjëherë pas arrestimit ata dalin përpara një gjykate që merret posaçërisht me ekstradimet. Gjykatësi verifikon dokumentet paraprake që ka policia angleze dhe sipas ligjit, i jep kohë palës shqiptare 45 ditë të formulojë dosjen e plotë të ekstradimit. Në procesin e ekstradimit të vrasësit të trefishtë, Gëzim Çala, gjykatësi kritikoi anglishten e dobët dhe plot gabime në dosje. Shteti shqiptar, në proceset e ekstradimit në Londër përfaqësohet nga avokatë britanikë, të cilët paguhen nga "Home Office". Një proces ekstradimi i kushton shtetit britanik mijëra paund. Në rastin e Gëzim Çalës, kur ekstradimi u zvarrit për 18 muaj nga avokatët e tij, kostoja arriti në më shumë se 600 mijë paund. Kur gjykata jep dritën jeshile të ekstradimit, atëherë është sekretari britanik i Shtetit ai që firmos "certifikatën e ekstradimit" si faza finale e procesit.

----------


## bebushja

Angli, bashkim me bashkëshortët, pas testit të gjuhës




Për të përfituar imigrimin në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar, bashkëshortët/et duhet të jenë të detyruar t'i nënshtrohen një testi të gjuhës angleze. Ky është rekomandimi që jepet në një raport nga Komisioni mbi Integrimin dhe Kohezionin Social. Këtë e bën të ditur, Zyra e Emigracionit pranë Ministrisë së Punës, sipas të cilëve, ky propozim është në diskutim dhe që pritet të merret një vendim, deri në qershor të këtij viti. 
Test gjuhe

Duhet të flasësh anglisht para se të bashkohesh me bashkëshortin/en që ndodhet në Angli, në të kundërt, nuk mund të përfitosh një bashkim legal. Gjithashtu, specialistët pohojnë se në raport theksohet se gjuha është barriera më e madhe për marrëdhëniet mes komuniteteve, duke shtruar edhe pyetjen, nëse është bërë sa duhet për integrimin e punëtorëve imigrantë dhe bashkëshorteve të tyre, në shoqërinë britanike. Pamundësia për të folur anglisht, sipas raportit, u spikat në një studim-anketim, ku 60% e të intervistuarve të kampionit të përzgjedhur, ishin në një mendje se barriera më e madhe për të qenë dhe për t'u ndjerë anglez, ishte paaftësia për të folur anglisht. Madje në raportin e Komisionit mbi Integrimin dhe Kohezionin Social, sipas specialistëve të Zyrës së Emigracionit, paralajmërohet se nëse emigrantët nuk arrijnë të mësojnë disi anglishten "shpejt", pas ardhjes së tyre, mund të mos e bëjnë kurrë këtë gjë. "Ato që nuk mund të flasin anglisht, gjejnë mënyra të tjera për të anashkaluar këtë mundësi dhe nëse anglishtja nuk mësohet shpejt, atëherë shansi për ta mësuar ndonjëherë zvogëlohet me shpejtësi",- thuhet në raport. Mësimi i anglishtes, sipas tyre, qartësisht, është përgjegjësia e individit, por autoritetet vendore, qeveria qendrore, si dhe punëdhënësit kanë për të luajtur një rol themelor, duke mbështetur imigrantët në përpjekjet e tyre të përmirësimit të njohurive të anglishtes. 

Jo përkthime

Reduktim në maksimum i përkthimeve. Rekomandim që vjen nga raporti, sipas të cilit, raportit sugjerohet që të reduktohen shërbimet e përkthimit, për t'i parandaluar këta të ardhur, rishtas, t'i përdorin ato si "një patericë" duke anashkaluar mësimin e gjuhës angleze. Sipas tyre, shërbimet e përkthimit janë potencialisht pengesë në afat të gjatë, më shumë se sa i ndihmojnë emigrantët, që vijnë në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar. "Përkthimi, asnjëherë nuk duhet të jetë zëvendësuesi i mësimit të anglishtes, në radhë të parë",- citohet në raport.

----------


## shefqeti11

> Angli, bashkim me bashkëshortët, pas testit të gjuhës


Une njof nje person i cili eshte MEMEC  dhe eshte martuar me angleze!
Do doja te dija se si do t'i veri hallit ketij personi me ''testin e gjuhes angleze'' qe te perfitoj bashkshorten e tij ne baz te ketij ligji :sarkastik:  

Thuaj qe: nuk kane pune tjeter dhe rrin e rrin e nxjerin lloj lloj ligjesh andej.

----------


## Grindavecja-nr1

hej zot i modh po mir mos me dit anglish bashkshorti qe o ne angli cer i duhet anglishta ati qe o ne shqiperi mer daj

----------


## Peniel

Çdo shtet ka ligjet e vet dhe me të vërtetë është interesante nëse ka bashkëshortë memecë apo shurdhmemec si do shkojë çështja?


Duket si shaka por është me të vërtetë problem. Por duke qenë se flasim për një shtet të përparuar nga ana ligjore besoj se e kanë menduar këtë çështje dhe jo vetëm këtë por edhe raste të tjera.

Uroj të mos e vendosin si kusht për ata që jetojnë në Greqi, se gjysma e Shqiupërisë do fliste greqisht.     :sarkastik:  




ns

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Media britanike  “amisti 200 mijë azilantëve”

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu

Një numër i konsiderushëm azil kërkuesish në Britaninë e Madhe besohet se po shkojnë drejt një legalizimi të paevitueshëm shkruhet në gazetën "The Telegraph" dhe "London Lite".

“200,000 mijë azilantë që jetojnë ilegalisht në Britani, do tu jepet leje për të qëndruar në vend, pasi  autoritetet e emigracionin nuk mund ti gjejnë ata pasi konsioderohen si të humbur” shkruhet në këto gazeta.

Ky është shkaku që do të mund të bëj të lumtur  këtë numër të konsiderueshëm azilantësh që kanë vite duke pritur një përgjigje.

Media britanike e ka raportuar lajmin si një amnisti por një zëdhënëse e Minsitrisë së Brendëshme Home Office kontaktuar nga Top-Channel nuk përmendi fjalën amnisti dhe as që e mohoi atë.

Ajo pohoi se kjo ministri po  merret me shpejtimin e shqyrtimit  e çëshjeve të prapambetura që ndodhen në sistemet elektronike,duke shtuar numrin e personelit. Rezulton se Ministria e Brendëshme Home Office që mbulon edhe çështjet e emigracionit ka 450 mijë kërkesa për azil të pashqyrtuara disa prej tyre datojnë 15 vjet më parë.

Shifra e 200 mijë azilantëve që kanë humbur nga  sistemi  u bë publike gjatë një takimi të gjykatësve të emigracionit me autoritet e Home Office ku u diskutua rreth aplikantëve dosjet e të cilëve janë humbur. Gjatë takimit u raportua edhe rreth  planeve për dëbimin e 18 mijë  azilantëve që kanë kryer krime.

Duke mos pasur rrugë dalje tjetër nga ky problem mediat britanike thonë se ministria e brendëshmë britanike nuk ka rrugë zgjidhje tjetër përveçse lejimin e qëndrimit të tyre në Angli. I menjëhershëm ka qënë reagimi  i opozitës britanike e cila ka deklaruar se “ “Qeveria eshte dorëzuar duke  'duke fshire nga lista 200,000 kërkues azili si të humbur”.

Britania e Madhe nuk ka qënë bujare kur vjen fjala për legalizimet e emigrantve. Në 20 vitet e fundit shënohen vetëm dy amisti. Njëra në kohën e kryeministrit Xhon Majer e cila nuk u deklarua publikisht. Ndërsa ajo e fundit ka ndodhur në vitin 2003 ku ministri i brendshëm David Blankett amnistoi vetëm familjet. 

Nga kjo aminsti përfituan një numër i konsiderueshëm shqiptarësh, të cilët një vit pas marrjes së lejet të qëndrimit përgjithmonë në Britani, tani kanë fituar qytetarinë britanike. Por një problem madhor mbeten ata shqiptar që futen në kategorinë e personave single. Janë pikërisht ata të cilët i është refuzuar azili ose nuk kanë ende një përgjigje.

Dita ditës ata jetojnë me frikën e dëbimit. Autoritetet e emigracionit u zëne pritë në stacionet e trenit në orët e para të mëngjesit kur shkojnë në punë apo kur atë largohen nga vëndet e punës.

Ndërkohë shqiptarët e botës së krimit përmes avokatëve të zot duke paguar shuma të mëdha parash kanë fituar leje qëndrimi. Po ashtu ata të cilët nuk kanë mundur të fitojnë azil po përdorin metodën e martseave false kundrejt pagesës me shtetase angleze ose të huaja krysisht polake.

----------


## shefqeti11

Pergatitu per test Muhamed Velia.

*Test i ri pyetjesh për të marrë lejen e qëndrimit në Britani*

10:25   01/04/07




Të gjithë shqiptarët që do kërkojnë qëndrim të përhershëm në Britani, do të duhen të kalojnë një test të ri para organeve të Ministrisë së Brendshme Britanike.

Që nga e Hëna, datë 2 Prill, Ministria e Brendshme në Britani do të fillojë zbatimin e një procedure të re prej 24 pyetjesh, për të gjithë ata që do të kërkojnë leje qëndrimi të përhershëm, në vendin aq shumë të kërkuar nga emigrantët shqiptarë.

Sipas agjencie lajmesh bullgare, testi i quajtur Jeta në Britani, është i përbërë nga 24 pyetje specifike, përfshirë pyetje mbi historinë e Britanisë, sistemin politik, zakonet, traditat dhe të drejtat e qytetarëve britanikë.

Shqiptarët që do të paraqiten për të kërkuar leje qëndrimi të përhershme, do duhen tu përgjigjen pyetjeve të ngjashme si : kush është ne krye të kishës në Angli; kur ka marrë fronin mbretëresha Elizabetë, apo sa deputetë ka parlamenti Skocez.

Ky proces i ri pranimit të kërkesave për qytetarë të përhershëm në Britani, do të përdoret vetëm për shtetet e sapo anëtarësuara në BE dhe për ato shtetas që nuk janë anëtarë të BE, sic është Shqipëria.

Ky vendim i shtohet reformës së re në pranimin e Emigrantëve dhe të huajve në Britani, reformë e cila ka sjellë shumë ndryshime në ligjet dhe rregullat e pranimi të emigrantëve dhe vizitorëve.

Para 1 jave, Ministria e Brendshme britanike, publikoi një listë ndryshimesh për disa raste si për vizitorët që kalojnë afatin e qëndrimit, për martesat e rreme të emigrantëve dhe për konrolle të reja të vizitorëve që duan të hyjnë në Britani.

Si pasojë e këtyre rregullave të reja, vizitorët shqiptarë që do të kalojnë afatin e paracaktuar të qëndrimit në Britani, do të dënohen me një gjobë prej 1,000 Poundësh.

Gjithashtu, zyra e Home Office në Britani, detyron të gjithë ata shqiptarë që duan të martohen me një shtetase ose shtetas britanik, duhet të kenë minimalisht moshën 18 deri 21 vjeç dhe do të përballen me një test anglishtje para se të bëhen nënshtetetas britanikë.

Sipas të dhënave të publikuara nga gazeta britanike Guardian, rreth 15,000 shtetas britanikë martohen me të huaj gjatë një vit, dhe këtu bëjnë pjesë edhe ata emigrantë që martohen vetëm për të fituar nënshtetësinë.

A.P


Forcen e ka c'do shtet per te debuar emigrantet nga vendi i vet por mendoj se fakti qe nuk i ve ne veprim eshte mos arritja e realizimeve te puneve qe ben emigranti ne c'do shtet, ndaj dhe nga pa mundesia per te vepruar ne kete menyre gjejn menyra te tjera torture per emigrantin e varfer...

perfundimisht jam i lumtur ndaj vendimit qe kam marr per t'i then stop emigrimit jasht Shqiperis pamvarsisht veshtiresive ketu por nje kenaqesi e madhe qe nuk me ndjekin me keto probleme te disa psikopateve qe si e si gjejn menyra te ndryshme per te rjepur e torturuar emigranti e shkret qe mundohet te nxjerri buken e femijeve....

ja kshu ja....shikoj mire keto

----------


## Shijaksi-London

*Një ditë në zyrat e "Skuadrës së Ekstradimeve" në Londër, ku ka filluar gjuetia ndaj shqiptarëve "wanted"

Nga Shqipëria në Angli, 90 kërkesa ekstradimi*

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu

Anglezët shquhen si një popull që artin e gjuetisë e kanë një pasion të trashëguar ndër shekuj. Vetë monarkja britanike, Elisabeta II, nuk përjashtohet nga ky lloj sporti. Një vizitë në "Skuadrën e Ekstradimeve" na bind se suksesi i gjuetarëve britanikë për shpendë e dhelpra nuk është vetëm ekskluzivitet i tyre. Gjuetarët e kriminelëve nga e gjithë bota që fshihen në Angli janë po aq të suksesshëm në kapjen e gjahut të tyre, sikurse dhe bashkëkombësit e tyre me çifte dhe pajisje të tjera gjuetie. Për oficerët e kësaj skuadre në
"Scotland Yard" çdo ditë është e ndryshme, me të papritura të shumta. E gjithë njësia e tyre, që për arsye operacionale nuk tregohet numri, njihet si "njësia e gjuetarëve". Misioni i përditshëm fokusohet vetëm në punën me kartelat e kuqe, që mbajnë mbishkrimin
"wanted", i cili u ka dhuruar një epitet që nuk i shqetëson aspak. Si për çudi, zyrat e tyre ndodhen në rrugën "Buckingham Gate", ku disa metra më poshtë ndodhet ambasada shqiptare në Londër. Të hapur me median, oficerët e kësaj skuadre ndihen komodë, që një ditë mes tyre do të jetë një gazetar shqiptar. Është hera e parë që në këto zyra shkel
një përfaqësues i medias shqiptare, i cili kërkon të shkruajë për punën e tyre. Strikt me orarin në hyrje të "Wellington House" na pret Garry Flood, i cili drejton operacionin
e kërkimit të shtetasve shqiptarë në Britani. Më tej takohemi edhe me njërin prej drejtuesve të "Skuadrës së Ekstradimeve", inspektorin Paul Fuller. Disa minuta më vonë na bashkohet edhe zëdhënësja e shtypit, Ashley Lovell, që protokollon përmes shënimeve çdo pyetje e përgjigje gjatë bisedës.

*Struktura*

Të zotët e shtëpisë nuk ngurrojnë të marrin në dorë frenat e bisedës, pa na lejuar të incizojmë bisedën. "Më mirë shënime", thotë prerë Paul. "Puna jonë është të gjurmojmë e më pas të arrestojmë të gjithë ata persona që kanë kryer krime në vende të ndryshme
të botës dhe që fshihen në Angli. Ata që kërkojmë i ndajmë në dy grupe. Grupi i parë me persona nga 27 vende të Bashkimit Evropian dhe i dyti me vende të tjera, ku hyn edhe Shqipëria", shpjegon ai. Duke hapur një dosje elektronike fillon të flasë me gjuhën e shifrave. Sipas tij, vitin e shkuar kjo skuadër pati 535 kërkesa ekstradimi nga e gjithë bota, nga të cilët janë arrestuar  297. Një volum pune relativisht i lartë krahasuar me vitet '70, kur u krijua kjo njësi. Shtimi i kërkesave për të gjurmuar njerëz që fshiheshin në Angli bëri që në vitin 1989 të formulohej akti i parë ligjor për ekstradimet, për t'u përmirësuar në vitin 2003. Ata që kanë kryer krime në vende të tjera mund ta
bëjnë këtë edhe në Angli, ndaj çdo vit shteti anglez harxhon miliona paund në kërkim të tyre. "Anglia nuk do t'i ketë këta kriminelë në rrugët e saj. Prandaj është detyra jonë t'i gjejmë kudo që janë. Me punën tonë, ne ndihmojmë që vendi ynë të jetë i sigurt", vijon
bisedën Paul Fuller, njeriu që mban mbi shpatulla shumë vite pune në këtë njësi. Sipas një marrëveshjeje paraprake, kjo njësi nuk mund të raportojë asnjë detaj të operacioneve që kryhen në zyrat e saj me mure të mbushura me foto personash të kërkuar.

*Shqiptarët*

Vitet e fundit, kjo skuadër po ndeshet me një mori kërkesash nga Interpol Tirana. Ky intensitet kërkesash, të shoqëruara me mandate arrestimi, ka sjellë fillimin e një operacioni të veçantë, që merret me të kërkuarit shqiptarë. Në krye të këtij operacioni
qëndron detektivi Gary Flood. "Në skuadrën tonë të ekstradimeve kemi ngritur një operacion të koduar 'Operation CHECO', i fokusuar te shtetasit shqiptarë", sqaron ai, duke pohuar se pala shqiptare deri tani ka sjellë në Londër 90 kërkesa ekstradimi për
shtetas shqiptarë. "Gjatë viteve të shkuara kemi pasur 40 kërkesa të vjetra. Vitin e shkuar atyre u shtuan edhe 50 të tjera", shton ai. "Nga dokumentacioni që na ka ardhur nga Tirana rezulton se këta persona kërkohen për krime serioze, si vrasje, grabitje me armë, pengmarrje etj. Kjo është shqetësuese për ne, sikurse do të ishte për çdo shtet tjetër në botë. Këta njerëz janë potencialisht të rrezikshëm për të bërë krime", shpreh shqetësimin detektivi britanik, i cili saktëson se 8 prej 90 personave janë arrestuar dhe ndodhen në pritje të ekstradimit. Ndërsa pas verifikimeve, rezultoi se 44 persona "wanted" nuk ndodheshin në Angli dhe 27 të tjerë janë "trajtuar" në të shkuarën.


*Procedura*

Pasi marrin nga Interpol Tirana apo Prokuroria e Përgjithshme "skedat e kuqe" për shqiptarët "wanted", fillimisht bëhet krahasimi i shenjave të gishtave në kompjuterin e përgjithshëm kombëtar të policisë me ato të ardhura nga Interpoli, për të parë nëse personi i kërkuar ka kërkuar azil apo vuan ndonjë dënim në burgjet angleze. Një metodë e re është edhe krahasimi i fotove, që ndodhen në bankën e të dhënave të zyrës së emigracionit, ku janë regjistruar të gjithë ata shqiptarë azilkërkues në Britani. Shpesh,
shqiptarët e kërkuar i kanë tradhtuar shenjat e gishtave, paçka se kur kanë kërkuar azil kanë dhënë gjeneralitete të rreme. Pas arrestimit, ata dalin para një gjykate që merret posaçërisht me ekstradimet. Gjykatësi shikon dokumentet paraprake që ka policia angleze dhe, sipas ligjit, i jep kohë palës shqiptare 45 ditë të formulojë dosjen e plotë të ekstradimit. Në procesin e ekstradimit të vrasësit të trefishtë, Gëzim Çala, gjykatësi kritikoi anglishten e dobët dhe plot gabime në dosje. Shteti shqiptar, në proceset e ekstradimit në Londër, përfaqësohet nga avokatë britanikë, të cilët paguhen nga Ministria e Brendshme, Home Office. Një proces ekstradimi i kushton shtetit britanik mijëra paund. Në rastin e Çalës, ku ekstradimi u zvarrit për 18 muaj nga avokatët e tij, kostoja i kalojë 600 mijë paund.

----------


## Hyllien

Edhe sikur te ishe i paguar te hidhje balte mbi shqiptaret nuk do beje pune kaq te mire mendoj. Po si ore Muhamed(te morrsha te keqen e emrit qe i shkon nje njeriu te madh ne ket bote dhe jo ty), nuk na the nje lajm te mire per shqiptaret, por merresh me kriminelat ?
Krimi kudo qe behet eshte krim, nuk ka kombesi. Mund te identifikohet si "krim i nje organizate shqiptaresh" por kurrsesi ketu nga jam une kur nje vrases kapet, nuk thuhet "u kap vrasesi shqiptar" apo "vrasesi me origjine shqiptare,greke" apo dicka tjeter, por thuhet " u kap vrasesi" dhe kaq, sepse vrasesi eshte vrases kudo qe te jete.

Ju te derguarit ne Londer e gjetke ne bote, ne vend qe te merreni me hallet e komunitetit atje, me nxenesit qe shkelqejne, me mundimin per te promovuar ndonje organizim shqiptaresh, me qisni ne faqet e para te gazetave lajmet me bloze per ne, sikur te ishim komb kriminelash, dhe te behet pershtypja se ne Angli ka vec kafshe te egra qe e kane emrin "shqiptar" qe bejne dhe organizojne cdo te piset.

Sic te thashe edhe sikur te ishe i paguar dhe i lare ne flori nuk do beje pune kaq te mire kundra nesh. Ngelet hipoteza qe je nje Gezim Alpion i lindur per te marre i cop karrike diku e ti japesh rendesi vetes sikur cfare je.

----------


## Baptist

Po rri ore Genesis. Ay po mban me me shkrimet e tij tere temen e Emigracionit. Me te drejte mund te derivohet se keto jane kronikat e emigracionit shqiptar ne bote.

----------


## Genti

Meqe infot i paske marut bo me dit ke perfshi ky ligj?

Ata qe jane me letra apo ilegantet?

----------

